# Band Name Generator



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For those of you in bands that need a name, or will be starting a band and need a name--or you have a few minutes to spare--check out the Band Name Generator.

You can set it for 2 or 3 word names and generate such names as -
Tuba Question
Tire Advisors
Balcony Cadets
Unpreventable Tunnel
or
Next Mustard Dilemma

Feel free to use any of these, or not.

Just for fun...:smile:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

These generators are fun...
Gangrene Bandits
Left Handed Slime Journey. :smile:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Anal Asaulted Androids ..... never really knew what triple A really meant :smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I tried one of those years ago. One of the better band names it came up with was "Captain Asthma". :smile:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

"Electrical Express"

I got a cool one


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

subdivision monument


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wanton Funeral Velocity
Monday's Pizza <<--- not sure if I imagined that I was clicking so fast! *EDIT* Yes, Pizza was imagined LOL!
Hideous Chorus <<--- A winner!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Now here is one for the ages.

Napoleon's Gangrene Reform


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

ha! 2 word name - DaVinci's Symphony
3 word name - Running Junkyard Enigma


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Reborn Extinction........great name for a band covering unpopular era's of music!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

It could keep you busy for a while.
Here's the best of each that I ran.

Coffin Contest 
Northernmost Incident 
Severe Democracy

Meaningful Summer Conclusion
Forsaken Scarecrow Anarchy
Ghastly Shower Workshop


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Reborn Extinction........great name for a band covering unpopular era's of music!


A great oxymoronic name.


----------

